

Post: Are you hacking with a purpose? Join us to transform education forever - bjoernlasseh
http://supercoolschool.typepad.com/blog/2010/04/are-you-hacking-with-a-purpose-join-us-to-transform-education-forever-.html

======
smallblacksun
Putting technology in schools (particularly elementary schools), at best,
costs a lot of money for little gain. At worst, it can hurt education because
it takes time away from learning the basics (reading, writing, and
arithmetic).

------
bjoernlasseh
I agree - but we are not targeting elementary schools :) So far more than 300
schools in fields like biotech, dating & a lot of niche topics have been
created.

